# Forum > FPS > Fortnite > Fortnite Guides > [Tutorial] How to Skin check and claim daily rewards in forntnite without having to login to the game.

## OGChaotic

step 1 - Have a fortnite account
step 2 - login to the epic games website (https://store.epicgames.com)
step 3 - go to Invictus Emporium and pick which option you prefer , Skin check account or claim daily STW reward (Home - Invictus Emporium)
step 4 - follow instructions on the invictus website and it will do the rest of the work for you!
step 5 - enjoy daily reward or look at all the info regarding your fortnite account

----------

